# RAF Chenies R8 GCI ROTOR Radar Station - Hertfordshire - May 08



## Urban Mole (May 9, 2009)

Well on our way upto the Paddock tour, we had some spare time, so me, Simon, Dan and Jules decided to stop and have a look at this site, RAF Chenies R8 ROTOR site.

Flashearth link ---> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.68868&lon=-0.531624&z=17.3&r=0&src=msl

Quick history;


Subbrit said:


> RAF Chenies was an R8 Ground Control Intercept (GCI) radar station (code HAM) built in the 1950's as part of the post war ROTOR Programme. While most post war GCI stations utilised an existing WW2 site, Chenies was a green field site. Originally sited at Heathrow, it was known by this name until it was changed to Down Barns and on 5.9.1950 the name was changed again to Chenies.
> 
> Chenies was built as part of the first stage of the ROTOR Programme which was itself divided into four phases. Phase 1 was the re-establishment of 28 WW2 Chain Home radar stations. 13 were brought up to a fully operational state while the remaining 15 were brought up to a 'readiness' state. These stations would have required some notice before they were fully operational.



Lots more info at Nicks usual site ---> http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/c/chenies/index.html

Heres a plan of the site(taken from above link);








Youll have to excuse some of the pics, this place is pretty trashed, and nearly if not all the copper has been extracted from here.
Ok, on with the pics;





As you can see, first impressions show this place is a mess.

















Stairs up to the Tote balcony





Looking down into the Operations room.





And again.











First aid dressing from 1942.





Looking into the radar office/workshop.





Supervisor room.





Power control for the R8.





Inside the Strike Command communications building.





And agan.





Still lots of paperwork.





Classic old phone.





Hold your breath.





Outside tables made from old cable reels.





Rear of the buildings with the access ramp.





High voltage switch house.





Close up of gauges.





Standby set house on the left.





Standby generator.











Standby generator.





Standby generator.





More guages.





More buttons.





Rev counter.





Generator controls.





Standby set house.





Diesel fuel tank.





Vehicle maintenance area with pit.





Mast anchor.











Dan sat on a radar plinth.





Radar plinth and mast in the background.








So there you go, another mainland explore ticked off 

Comments and suggestions welcome as usual


----------



## jonney (May 9, 2009)

Great photo's mole, nice to see some of the original features are still there. Love the outside shots was there any access to the golf ball tower.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 9, 2009)

Forgot to say, the radar you see in the pictures is a Met Office Radar, which is fenced off and fully operational.

Click the link below for more info on it;

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/library/factsheets/factsheet15.pdf (page 6)








(was posting this just as you posted Jonney)


----------



## jonney (May 9, 2009)

Cheers for that mole. Looking at the link it appears they are going to be building one not far from where me and Daddybear have been finding the pillboxes on the Stockton to Sunderland stop line.


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2009)

Blimey, there's loads of stuff remaining. Some really interesting and unexpected stuff too.
Love the make-shift tables outside. 
The blue paint in the Supervisor's Office...that's exactly the colour I've been trying to get for my hall and kitchen! You didn't happen to bring a flake of it back with you, did you?


----------



## klempner69 (May 9, 2009)

*Brilliant shots*

Very well documented report there Mole with excellant pics to back it up.

Stu


----------



## Els (May 9, 2009)

Good one. I meant to take in this place on the day I went to Chesham hospital but it was absolutely pissing down.


----------



## tommo (May 9, 2009)

this looks like a nice little explore, fair play


----------



## crossbar5 (May 12, 2009)

Few additional pics from this visit,

3 from genny room:
















1 of the water storage tanks dotted about the grounds






Radar tower from an elevated advantage


----------



## godzilla73 (May 12, 2009)

Nice one mole - I was in the vicinity of this on Saturday night but didn't have my camera (Blast, you formal dinner occasion) A good job, on a really important site. Nice stuff!!!!


----------



## prendy79 (Aug 5, 2009)

missed this thread until now. 

I had a quick look around this place last year (only pretty poor pics taken) and was wondering what it was, nice one for the post.


----------



## buzz killer (Sep 3, 2009)

*Nice site*

I plan to head there pretty soon. Looking forward to see it for myself! Great post!


----------

